# Fainne



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Fainne.

Fainne is "halo" in Gaelic, and that about sums me up! I came to the shelter because my former human couldn't afford to keep me anymore, but that's certainly no reflection on me! I always use my litterbox, and hardly ever scratch. The person who had me before says I have been a great cat, and I like to sit in your lap. If you want company, that' would be me! 










Fainne is for adoption at Animal Allies in Duluth, MN.


----------

